# Looking for someone to build a fan for flounder/bowfishing



## jjtroutkiller

I have a 2070 Boatright Texas Scooter and looking for someone to build the fan with stand and set-up to steer and start/stop from the front bow rail, I will rig the lights myself. Thanks


----------



## Whitecrow

I know where there's an old Honda motor that would probably work on it.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Whitecrow said:


> I know where there's an old Honda motor that would probably work on it.


:frown: As long as it has been Jody tell your buddy to get what he can for it as it is way too small for the current boat. In all fairness though he has had my number and I never heard from him. Later


----------



## capn

Joe, talk to Kresta's marine in Edna. They had a couple of flounder boats at the boat show that I was impressed with. I've thought about seeing what they would charge to rig my boat as well!

Oh, and if you find out what they charge lemme know.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Brodie, when I talked with Kresta's late last year it was going to be 5-6k to rig with fan and lights.


----------



## capn

Figured it might cost a bit. For that price you may as well sell your used boat and buy one of their new ones.


----------



## texas two guns

I think Kresta's makes nice flounder rigs, but not beefy enough for serious bowfishing.
5-6K is way over inflated too, especially for a founder rig. I know for a fact you can run a good size generator, econimical halogen lights with special bulbs that are brighter and use less watts for around $500. You can get a 13hp horizontal shaft engine for under $500 (not enough for that boat) and a hub and prop for another $600 or so. Controls, metal fabrication, etc... still only about $2500 total


----------



## jjtroutkiller

capn said:


> Figured it might cost a bit. For that price you may as well sell your used boat and buy one of their new ones.


Yeah that was the plan at the start until I was quoted upper 20's for an 18' alweld with a 115 and rigged with the fan.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

texas two guns said:


> You can get a 13hp horizontal shaft engine for under $500 (not enough for that boat) and a hub and prop for another $600 or so. Controls, metal fabrication, etc... still only about $2500 total


texas two guns, what size motor and prop would you recommend for that size hull? It is a flatbottom with ribs and heavy as hell.


----------



## cole

Get with Capt. Scott MacKey. He has the same boat rigged out with a honda prop motor with a generator built onto the prop motor. all the foward controls etc... texasfloundergigging.com i think. if not pm me i know him personally


----------



## jjtroutkiller

cole, PM sent. Thanks


----------



## texas two guns

Is the generator mounted on the fan for 12v or 110v?
JJTK, those are some heavy boats and it really depends what you want
to do. If your not pushing over thick grass, muddy slop or various logs
and stumps you could get my w/ a 13hp, but generally speaking for
bowfishing, the biggest you can afford will be your best bet. I would
say 24 to 35 hp would do you well. This will push your boat at 5-7 mph for bowfishing and still allow you some power when required.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

I will not have an alternator mounted to the fan but will be using a Honda EU3000 for power, I like the idea of having the gas tank mounted to the motor as with the 13hp but like you stated I don't think it will have enough power to push through grass. I am looking at a 24 hp Honda since it only weighs about 14 lbs more than the 13 hp.


----------



## Sonnysmarine

I cand help, you with building that, Alum, work, setting up the engine, throtle, ect. letting you do the parts you want to do.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Thanks for the replies, as soon as I can get some time off I will be attempting to have this done.


----------



## Fresh Cope

This is a rig i went on with a guide on choke canyon


----------



## bowfishrp

Call Glenn at Shop 281-350-1950
http://custommarineconcepts.com/

They do mostly leaning posts and other custom alum fabrication for boats (lots of guys on here know their work) and I know they can do bowfishing boats. The only question will be how busy they are.


----------



## texas two guns

In all seriousness, go with as big as you can find. Those boats are very heavy so it will take a big motor. I would say the 24 would be almost the minimum. Then look into the prop size and more importantly pitch. The pitch will give you the power you need to get it moving and the power to push over shallow mud.

Some one tell me about the honda for sale. How big is it? How much is it?


----------



## texas two guns

Oh, I forgot, make sure it has a 1 7/16" shaft. 
Also, try to budget in a gear reducer, it'll give you way
more torque and maybe save a smaller shaft


----------



## bowfishrp

Well I am not sure I agree with the gear reduction if you go with a big enough engine. Gear reductions are designed to keep the RPMs up on an engine to keep it in the power band. That is not neccessarily the case with most 4 stroke small engines. If you were running 2 stroke then I would agree for sure! Now the gear reduction might allow you to get a slower speed and will allow you to turn a larger prop but it is also going to eat more fuel.

I have a Honda 24HP on my 1872 and if I were to do it again I would go with the new 35HP Briggs because it is bigger. I will not get a gear reduction and would not run a prop over about 42-44 inches simply because they are too big.


----------



## texas two guns

So Robert are you telling me that a gear "reduction" is a misnomer.
How can a reduction raise the RPM's?


----------



## bowfishrp

Generally speaking, Yes. The whole point of gear reduction is to rev UP the engine so that it stays in the powerband. For instance most airboats run gear reduction so that the engine stays around 3-5000 RPMS because that is where most V8s produce their greatest power. If they did not run a gear reduction, they would be idling at their normal 1000 RPMs but the prop would turning at the same speed and would be bogging down the engine. Let's say we are running a 2:1 geear reduction so that means the prop is turning half the speed of the engine, that way the engine stays in it's powerband. 

Small engine gear reductions are the same story. They rev the engine so that it stays in the powerband to push the prop. The problem I have with the gear reductions for small engines in that most small engines are pretty good at low end power and the cost of the gear reduction costs almost as much as the prop. I would rather go with a large HP engine and not worry about the gear reduction.


----------



## bowfishrp

I midspoke, the term gear reduction is not a misnomer, it is named perfectly.....it is just reducing the OUTPUT not the input. Kind of like a transmission, it spins the prop at a reduced rate compared to the engine.


----------



## da fillthy hoe

*Customs flat flounder boat*



jjtroutkiller said:


> I have a 2070 Boatright Texas Scooter and looking for someone to build the fan with stand and set-up to steer and start/stop from the front bow rail, I will rig the lights myself. Thanks


 Have the same boat rigged for giggin one of Scotts friends Emmit did for me, great work!!! I couldnt be any happier with it. One thing you need to know about those boats THEIR TANKS!!!! Make a bowfishing/gigging boat out of one of those, and plan on passin it to your kids. Little heavier but well worth it.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

da fillthy hoe said:


> Have the same boat rigged for giggin one of Scotts friends Emmit did for me, great work!!! I couldnt be any happier with it. One thing you need to know about those boats THEIR TANKS!!!! Make a bowfishing/gigging boat out of one of those, and plan on passin it to your kids. Little heavier but well worth it.


If you don't mind send me some details on the boat as in what size fan for that size boat and how you rigged the lights. Thanks, Joe.

[email protected]


----------



## scubaru

JJ, pack it all up and take it to Sonny down in POC. He builds fan boats everyday, is familiar with the ins and outs of them, and makes all the difference in his attention to detail.


----------



## da fillthy hoe

jjtroutkiller said:


> If you don't mind send me some details on the boat as in what size fan for that size boat and how you rigged the lights. Thanks, Joe.
> 
> [email protected]


 Ive tried alot of different prop sizes (3blade 32in),( 5blade 36in.)(3blade 37in.) found that the more blades you have the quieter and faster out of the hole but not top out speed, right now im running the 3blade 37in and really like it, little bit noisier but runs good. Gonna stay with it. lights are all 12 volt I have Hubbell fixtures 4 x 1500watt and 2 x 500watt and its like a wallmart parking lot! Didnt use the bulbs they came with Scott helped me rig them using silver star car headlights 55-watts a piece used two bulbs on the 1500 watt fixtures and one on the 500 watt fixtures. So really if I ran the original bulbs it would be 7000 watts but using car headlights at 55watts im only drawing 55o watts. used a fuse box so you dont blow bulbs if a wire gets frayed. Man you dont blow bulbs Ive fished pretty hard on it for going on 5 years and havent blown one yet. Just run a alternator (rewired ofcourse)off of a honda 13 with a 1in. shaft thats what i used and found it to be sufficent get something with ele. start its not much more and well worth it. Plus honda engines are quiet and almost endistructable. Ill try to post some pictures of my boat (Da Fillthy Hoe!)


----------



## Supergas

*Sonny's Marine In POC*



scubaru said:


> JJ, pack it all up and take it to Sonny down in POC. He builds fan boats everyday, is familiar with the ins and outs of them, and makes all the difference in his attention to detail.


I'll second that....

Supergas


----------



## jjtroutkiller

scubaru said:


> JJ, pack it all up and take it to Sonny down in POC. He builds fan boats everyday, is familiar with the ins and outs of them, and makes all the difference in his attention to detail.


 Thanks, I may just do that if the tax lady is nice to me this year.


----------

